# Fastlock



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Just saw this for the 1st time in PE. Sharkbite for iron and steel......get ready diy.
www.cimberiovalve.com/documents/*fastlock*.html


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I just visited their site. This is not good. Sharkbites for steel.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I just visited their site. This is not good. Sharkbites for steel.


Ummm Actually it is more like ProPress for steel...

Not much difference though....


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ya'll remember Dresser Couplings for steel pipe right? 
http://www.dresser.com/index.cfm/go/product-detail/product/Style-65-Compression-Fitting/


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I highly doubt the DIY world will be investing in the tool.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It looky like this...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I highly doubt the DIY world will be investing in the tool.


Looks like any number of Propress tools PLUS the special jaws AND the probably expensive fittings. Yeah, I don't see this going DIY.







Paul


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Redwood said:


> It looky like this...


 
i think i will ad this to my growing collection of Pro press, sharkbite fittings


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

They call it malleable cast iron..isnt that a misnomer?..or just differentiate from extrude?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Malleable cast iron is still a cast iron where molten metal is poured in a mold but it is less brittle then regular cast iron and is somewhat like steel.

Extrusion is a completely different process that is somewhat like squeezing a tube of toothpaste.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe this new idea should get an award.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Well since gastite has become questionable, now you press your way into a lawsuit with amazing new product.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> Well since gastite has become questionable, now you press your way into a lawsuit with amazing new product.


 Maybe it was designed by a lawyer.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

These fittings are not cerified for gas.... Yet!

Sent from my DROIDX using Plumbing Zone


----------

